# Toll House Cookies



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

WHAT A POS:thumbsup: taking the siding off to run my ledger and find cardboard about 1/4" thick for sheathing, NO rimjoist, walls severley bowed/out of plumb, just a complete POS. Homies eat these pieces of crap up at over 1/2 mill then have a coronary when you present them with a quality product:blink: post pix later


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me.

I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

If I respond do i get some cookies? Chocolate chip with Macodamia nuts would be nice...:whistling


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

River Rat Dad said:


> If I respond do i get some cookies? Chocolate chip with Macodamia nuts would be nice...:whistling


Yummy, thanks for making me hungry.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

*junk*

...


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I mean that is uncalled for, that is just plain lazy subs.


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pics, when do i get my cookies?...:laughing:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

River Rat Dad said:


> Nice pics, when do i get my cookies?...:laughing:


I can either do t&m or fixed price, I need 60% deposit to start baking, balance due upon completion, I won't be able to take delivery of the macadamia nuts from my supplier till their paid in full:thumbsup:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Not quite the mess you're dealing with Chris but I did two different deck re-build consultations recently where the existing decks had railings that were a joke. They were both 8 foot above grade decks - one was 8x10 and the other was 6x8. The railings on these decks had NO posts. The top rails were just supported by the sh!t pre-fabbed balusters. The disturbing part is that if I built a deck 8 ft. above grade without any posts, there's not a hope in he!! that it would pass inspection.

What a joke!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone ever thought of being a POST construction inspector?

This could be a lucrative job!

Bone Saw, what a piece of ....... I'm sorry for the HO's.


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

Bone Saw, I'll give you 50% down max. Balance upon delivery. I need to test their milk absorbsion rate. 
I understand your dillema with the volitale nature of Macadamia futures.
What options do I have? :cowboy:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Bone Saw, what a piece of ....... I'm sorry for the HO's.


I didn't build it, just puttin a 35kdeck on it. as for the homies I'm not sorry for them in the least. wouldn't buy a new car with dents, misaligned bodypanels and cardboard steeringwheel would you. The real F cked up part is the rear bastard octagonal "great room" 2 floors straight up vaulted ceiling, no 2nd floor/beams anything, walls are virtually all windowed, 1/4" cardboard sheathing, no rimjoist on the 1st floor, I don't know how this even passes code/inspection


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

River Rat Dad said:


> Bone Saw, I'll give you 50% down max. Balance upon delivery. I need to test their milk absorbsion rate.
> I understand your dillema with the volitale nature of Macadamia futures.
> What options do I have? :cowboy:


milk test is not part of my scope of work, 60% take it or leave it


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah, but the general probably saved a ton and the homie was happy the build did'nt go over budget....I see this crap all the time around here with all the new homes and the way they get built...I dont care if it's a $100K home or a $300K home, I have standards and that's probably why I'm not a home builder since I'd have too much invested to make anything on it LOL!!

Sounds like a trend spread country wide and another mark against us that try to do it right, but get scoffed at when we present a price. I talked with a few developers about what they pay for siding etc...the guys they have doing it now are getting less than I used to get 10 yrs ago when I was subbing:w00t:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

Holy hack job!  

Like I've always said, HOs don't give a crap about the quality of home they have, as long as it LOOKS good.

Lexus might run like crap and take a helluva lot for upkeep, but dang, I'd look good in one and wouldn't my neighbors be impressed?!









People who don't learn about what they are buying piss me off and deserve what they get. What a bunch of sheep.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i don't see how it ever passed a framing inspection. don't these townships or counties use any kind of building code?
no way anything like that would even get passed around here. cardboard sheathing? now that's a first time i've ever seen that. what a real joke!
i think for the most part, us guys who do solo projects on existing houses or new houses on a single lot, not huge developments are under the microscope more because the inspector is coming to just our job.
most building dept. of townships are never setup to really handle the added load of inspecting hundreds of houses that are being built faster than they can even keep up with inspections on. so many stuff gets through that shouldn't.

i've seen those decks with no posts, not sure how the guys that build them can sleep at night. 2x2 ballusters holding up a 2x6 top rail. 

i build things right and charge for it, and if had to cut corners like some of these low lifes, i'd just find a different profession. because i couldn't sleep at night. (well, sometimes i can't sleep at night now, but that's because i'm planning work out in my head, lol)

how are you going to fasten your ledge, into the studs? are you saying that they just started their first floor stud walls right on the mudsill?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Cole said:


> I mean that is uncalled for, that is just plain lazy subs.


I think it's something other than laziness. It's called 'unqualified'. This is the kind of thing you get with a builder that hires minimally skilled 'workers' with no concept of quality workmanship instead of experienced 'tradesmen' who understand the significance of producing a properly assembled product.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

That is terribly frustrating when you're trying to sell a high quality home at that price point. Aarrgh!


----------



## joedonuts (Jun 1, 2006)

Nothing like spending all that money on a house that someone could break into with a utility knife!! 1/4 inch so called sheathing!


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm in the first house I bought so I'm not an expert on sales yet, but isn't your "home inspector" supposed to be covering you on these hacks? Is it just in VA where you have to hire your own home inspector to do a walk through/around on the house for you before you buy it? I did my own walk through/around before my inspector did his, and he pretty much pointed out everything that I had found, minus a couple minors, and the fact that my back patio had to be ripped down because the load was resting..... well this question remains unanswered, and it's like a game we play whenever tradesfriends show up, but it's by far not up to code.


----------

